# LOVE TO LYFT....NO SURGE NO RIDE....CANCELLATIONS...NO UBER POOL...WALK THE WALK!



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I've been on this forum for a month now. Dam I wish I had read before I started. SO many mistakes. Now, I have moved into 'rookie' category from 'noober'. I am one of those who is not super bitter at Uber because I started at the low rates AND 25% cut for the man. However, I want to be a smarter driver. It's all about the money right?

I am challenging ALL drivers to:

0. Uber Passenger App ON for true surging times and rates.
1. Uber Driver App off until surge.
2. Collect as many cancel fees as possible.
3. NO Uber Pool.
4. Lyft App on always except Uber rides.
5. Walk the Walk; Post That Screenshot!

I realize the possibility of this having an impact is slim to none. However, unless you HAVE to have the cash to survive, we can implement the above strategy to increase per trip/per hour/per mile cash in our pockets; and in the process send the shaft to UBER and spread the love to LYFT. If we do nothing we can expect further abuse; rate cuts, pool shoved down our throats, etc. Nothing worse than a pax canceling surge, pax waiting three minutes and then getting a fare non surge. It's not a fight with pax; it's a game. I like winning!

POST THAT SHITE!!! DON'T BE A TUFF GUY AND TALK THE TALK; BE A MAN AND WALK THE WALK.

I'll start the posting sshot. See the VIP won the game last night. I didn't shut off my app fast enough; plus I accepted without a surge. I should have ACRO. RISE UP!!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

How's this:










The previous 4 weeks are identical.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> How's this:
> 
> View attachment 32294
> 
> ...


Andaas, could you direct me to a place on the web, or in this forum, with instructions on how to post a screen shot here? Thanks in advance!
-Allen


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

AllenChicago -

When creating a post, there is a button between "Post Reply" and "More Options..." (or "Reply to Thread" and "Preview", if in the advanced view), that is labeled, "Upload a File".

Click on that button, and you can upload an image (up to 1MB in size) to the forum for posting. After your file is uploaded, it will either appear as a clickable link in your post, or you have the option of placing the image within the contents of your post.

I have had problems with the default upload mechanism lately, if you experience problems with that tool, such as upload fails, etc., do the following:

Mouse over your username in the top-right area of forum screen.
Select "preferences".
Uncheck "Use the Flash-based uploader to upload attachments".
Save Changes.
Then try uploading via the normal forum tool.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

andaas said:


> How's this:
> 
> View attachment 32294
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting! I detect an aura of disgust enveloping your post; kinda brownish color


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Just one correction, Lyft is no better than Uber.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

You are right! Work Uber surge ONLY!

In my case, which I normally drive LYFT, but I also use Uber to cut down dead mile costs... For instance I picked up a pax from the strip to a residential area say 8 miles away. Coming back to the strip empty handed would cost me $3-$5 so instead, I turn on my Uber app and try to catch a non surge trip back to the strip. 8/10 I do find one near the area where I dropped off the pax within 2-10 mins and either they are going to the strip or to the airport and the airport is right next to the strip so it only make sense.

I always hang around the gas stations or McD's for a quick break while waiting for a request anyway, so it works perfectly almost everytime.



Contuber said:


> Just one correction, Lyft is no better than Uber.


Lyft is LESS WORSE than Uber...


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Contuber said:


> Just one correction, Lyft is no better than Uber.


I beg to differ Borat; at least in my area, LYFT charges pax more and takes 5% less commish and a tip option. The only way to get more $$ out of UBER pax? Surge only. Thanks for the auto tip UBER.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

In my area, the commission is the same, rates are about the same.

The market is saturated with Lyft drivers, and Uber pax switched to Lyft and they don't tip. 

Several weeks ago, 1/6 or 1/7 of my Lyft pax tipped. Last week, I made $700 with guarantees, 50+ trips, had only $20 tips, and $12 of them were from the same girl. So, $8 tips from 50 trips is a joke.

Now the guarantee is over, and I see no reason to drive for Lyft at all. With Uber, at least you can snatch a surge ride.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

dam that sux man. I don't know what to say. maybe if you told all you pax to f*** o** the misery could be over for you very soon. 

I know you don't care, but until the ratio gets below 1.0, I'm trudging on.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Contuber said:


> In my area, the commission is the same, rates are about the same.
> 
> The market is saturated with Lyft drivers, and Uber pax switched to Lyft and they don't tip.
> 
> ...


The lyft guarantee is still on here in PA.
Just did 2 trips in 2 hours. A nice girl tipped $10 cash.
And managed to stuck an uber 2.1x in the middle with $5 tip.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

uberpa said:


> The lyft guarantee is still on here in PA.
> Just did 2 trips in 2 hours. A nice girl tipped $10 cash.
> And managed to stuck an uber 2.1x in the middle with $5 tip.


The same girl added another $2 through the app. What an angel!


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

uberpa said:


> The same girl added another $2 through the app. What an angel!


Wow. That kind of thing never happens to me. I dont know sometimes i feel like i just dont fit in. I must be doing sumthing wrong.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> Wow. That kind of thing never happens to me. I dont know sometimes i feel like i just dont fit in. I must be doing sumthing wrong.
> 
> View attachment 32355


First time for me too. Normally Only 20% of pax tipped and most of them were 1s and 2s.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

But, I must defend myself to the Uber Haters on this forum. My experience with Uber and Lyft has been nothing but positive. Now I can talk to people without stuttering (as long as I don't look directly at them or in a mirror). I've also let go of silly hopes and dreams to be a Jedi. Just look at the difference in me from the above picture to how I was just last summer before Ridesharing.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

And another note: anytime anyone posts in a thread I started; I give an automatic like. Even if I think you are a f***** p**** o* s***, I respect you for your opinion, and, like me, you can still have hopes of getting the much coveted 'more likes than posts' trophy on this forum. That means SO much more to me than a stupid 5* rating.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Wait till you have to email uber more than 10 times to get your money back! Some scumbags claimed false report to uber to get away with the fare. Uber refunded those scumbags without asking the driver every time!
On lyft, got 1 stars from college b i t c h e s all the time. 
And It's been almost 10 days since I submitted a ticket to lyft. Still hear nothing!


----------



## UberKK (Feb 20, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> I've been on this forum for a month now. Dam I wish I had read before I started. SO many mistakes. Now, I have moved into 'rookie' category from 'noober'. I am one of those who is not super bitter at Uber because I started at the low rates AND 25% cut for the man. However, I want to be a smarter driver. It's all about the money right?
> 
> I am challenging ALL drivers to:
> 
> ...





MulletMan said:


> I've been on this forum for a month now. Dam I wish I had read before I started. SO many mistakes. Now, I have moved into 'rookie' category from 'noober'. I am one of those who is not super bitter at Uber because I started at the low rates AND 25% cut for the man. However, I want to be a smarter driver. It's all about the money right?
> 
> I am challenging ALL drivers to:
> 
> ...


I like it......in DC Uber is non stop pings or whatever that sound is.........LYFT has the Power Driver Bonus......Uber Pool is insane. People are requesting that KNOWING there is no way we would pick anyone up on the routed destiniation, I had a drive from Arlington to Glebe Rd for a MONSTER POOL fare of 3.68. What is that???


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

MulletMan said:


> And another note: anytime anyone posts in a thread I started; I give an automatic like. Even if I think you are a f***** p**** o* s***, I respect you for your opinion, and, like me, you can still have hopes of getting the much coveted 'more likes than posts' trophy on this forum. That means SO much more to me than a stupid 5* rating.


Oh i just found out I can reply to myself....

"Hello MulletMan,

Your post above violates our rules by trying to circumvent our bad word filters or implying words that aren't tolerated here on our forums. We want to foster a community that isn't offensive. Please discontinue making such posts going forward. Failure to do so can result in more serious disciplinary action towards your membership on this site. "

I offer a complete and utter retraction....


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

O, ja, ja, bestrafe mich


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Just gave another girl a ride. Left no tip but an empty water bottle on the floor. What a b i t c h!
Compare to the angel girl earlier, both from rich families as they both live in single houses in nice neighborhoods, one is an angel, the other is a b i t c h. Who to blame? The parents?


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Just gave another girl a ride. Left no tip but an empty water bottle on the floor. What a b i t c h!
> Compare to the angel girl earlier, both from rich families as they both live in single houses in nice neighborhoods, one is an angel, the other is a b i t c h. Who to blame? The parents?


Take the water bottle & throw it in her yard.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

I think the parents are to blame. Just drove an old couple back home from dinner. They look like around 50 to 60 years old. No tip! They learned from uber pretty fast at their age!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

andaas said:


> AllenChicago -
> 
> When creating a post, there is a button between "Post Reply" and "More Options..." (or "Reply to Thread" and "Preview", if in the advanced view), that is labeled, "Upload a File".
> 
> ...


Big thanks for replying with detailed instructions, Andaas! You and some others in the forum seem to post screen-shots so easily, I thought there was some kind of quick copy-paste method that I wasn't aware of. I suppose once you do it a few times, it's easy and intuitive. Thanks again sir!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

uberpa said:


> Just gave another girl a ride. Left no tip but an empty water bottle on the floor. What a b i t c h!
> Compare to the angel girl earlier, both from rich families as they both live in single houses in nice neighborhoods, one is an angel, the other is a b i t c h. Who to blame? The parents?


You can't blame her and her parents, that'd be like discriminatory against her genetic predisposition to azzhattery , man!

That ain't kosher. Doncha know only DRIVERS can be judged and discriminated against with cheerful impunity?


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

We kinda got off topic here boyz.. this thread is suppose to be about posting your recent trip history. And with regard to that, nothing but surge rides, collect cancels, no pool . I'm not knocking it dead with runs but here is my recent history. LETS SEE MORE POSTS!!!!


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Not a chance, bro










Now we're talking










Cherry picking. I didn't manipulate surge with these cancellations, just screened off a jerk pax who cancelled on me and then messed with his pin.


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

What are these stupid schmucks doing online while it's 1.2?


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Contuber said:


> What are these stupid schmucks doing online while it's 1.2?
> 
> View attachment 32850


Nice Job bro....work the surge, win the game with pax, if they dont accept a surge price they dont get a ride


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

I was really impressed to see this "No cars available" for whole greater Sacramento area. Probably just a shortage of cars in this hour, not a smart play, though.


----------

